# The Following



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2013)

Un ex agente dell'FBI, Ryan Hardy (Kevin Bacon) , esperto nell'eleborazione di profili psicologici, ritorna in attività quando il diabolico serial killer che aveva arrestato nove anni prima, Joe Carroll, evade dalla prigione nella quale era rinchiuso. Dopo aver individuato i suoi primi potenziali bersagli, l'ex moglie Claire Matthews e l'unica donna ad essergli sopravvissuta, la dottoressa Sarah Fuller; Ryan Hardy, affiancato dagli agenti Debra Parker e Mike Weston, si ritrova a guidare una task force per catturare l'assassino, che nel frattempo sfrutta i social media per alimentare una sorta di culto degli omicidi seriali, una rete di serial killer sparsi negli Stati Uniti.

Trailer:







Probabilmente la nuova serie più attesa al Mondo,debutterà negli States il 21 gennaio.Le premesse sono da erezione istantanea,speriamo che non faccia la fine di Flash Forward


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Visto il pilot,sta serie ha potenziale


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

dove la danno?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> dove la danno?



Mediaset premium.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> dove la danno?



In Italia dici?Premium Crime e Sky Uno a partire dal 4 febbraio.


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

grazie


----------



## Harvey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Visto il pilot,sta serie ha potenziale



Ci sono già i subs o l'hai vista in lingua originale?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ci sono già i subs o l'hai vista in lingua originale?



Trovi già i subs.


----------



## Harvey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Trovi già i subs.



Thanks


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Vista anche la seconda,sempre più intrigante.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Gran bella serie.Ho visto la 1a puntata e direi che il potenziale,come qualcuno ha commentato precedentemente,è enorme.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sembra tanta tanta roba


----------



## Brain84 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Vista la prima puntata. Merita, molto intrigante e psicologico. Speriamo continui così


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Febbraio 2013)

Altra gran puntata,se non lo sputt.... viene fuori una gran bella serie


----------



## Ale (7 Febbraio 2013)

vista la prima puntata... onestamente mi sa tanto di cavolata. vediamo la seconda come va.


----------



## BB7 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Dai tanti commenti che ho letto in giro io la maggioranza ha definito questi 2 primi episodi come "bruttissimi", sopratutto il secondo. Personalmente non mi ispira come trama quindi non proseguirò


----------



## Graxx (7 Febbraio 2013)

la prima puntata mi ha intrigato...mi sa che ne registro 3\4 e poi li guardo tutti insieme qualche noioso pomeriggio...


----------



## Livestrong (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ho visto solo la prima, ma temo che dalla seconda in poi non possa far altro che peggiorare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ho visto i primi due episodi, per quel che mi riguarda sono strepitosi.
Continuo sicuramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2013)

Bella anche la numero quattro.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ho visto anche la 4 puntata.Per ora sta mantenendo le attese.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Una bomba!!!! Non vedo l'ora di vedere le prossime!


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

A me sta piacendo un botto


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2013)

Troppo bello...Adesso non vedo l'ora di vedere la quinta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2013)

Quinto episodio in download, vediamo un po' se continua a mantenersi su questi livelli.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il quinto episodio è suspance che si taglia con il coltello. Sempre meglio questa serie.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2013)

ho fatto la mia tesi su Poe, per cui.... che ve lo dico a fare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Vale la pena seguirla?


----------



## Jaqen (22 Febbraio 2013)

Cioé se devo spiegare l'ansia e la suspance a qualcuno dovrei dire: guardare puntata 5 stagione 1 di The Following. Bella bella.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2013)

Anche la quinta davvero bella,per ora sta mantenendo le attese


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno ha visto la sesta? l'ho appena vista ma non ho capito alcune cose..


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Trama che si infittisce,sto Roderick deve essere un pezzo grosso.





Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha visto la sesta? l'ho appena vista ma non ho capito alcune cose..



Dimmi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2013)

Gran bell'episodio.

Secondo me Roderick è


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



l'agente Parker.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gran bell'episodio.
> 
> Secondo me Roderick è
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sarebbe un bel colpo,ma non vedo come avrebbe potuto organizzare il tutto,dal momento che,da quanto ne sappiamo,è sempre stata nel furgoncino con Mike.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gran bell'episodio.
> 
> Secondo me Roderick è
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sarebbe troppo scontata come cosa,cioè lei che abbandona da ragazzina una setta dopo vari abusi e poi che entra a far parte di un'altro.Non credo,poi tutto può essere.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



secondo voi è stata Parker ad organizzare il tutto? Anche il libro che ha passato a Joe non mi convince. E' poi ricomparso in una delle scene finali dell'ultimo episodio. Magari è una bufala magari no.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> secondo voi è stata Parker ad organizzare il tutto? Anche il libro che ha passato a Joe non mi convince. E' poi ricomparso in una delle scene finali dell'ultimo episodio. Magari è una bufala magari no.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La storia dell'amuleto alla fine è intrigante,però sarebbe una conclusione troppo ovvio.Non saprei,io dico qualcun'altro dell'FBI che è sempre in prima linea.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



No per me non è Parker. Sarebbe assurdo.. Cmq la tipa bionda mi sembrava quasi palese fosse una follower di Joe. Poi Parker è sempre stata in furgone e avrebbe dovuto chiamare Emma una volta e mandare una mail di risposta.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Febbraio 2013)

A prescindere da tutte le varie ipotesi sul telefilm, rimane una serie strabella veramente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2013)

Il finale dell'episodio 7 è tanta roba.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Puntatona la 7a.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Marzo 2013)

Serie stupenda.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Roderick alla fine non si sa ancora chi è, ma sarà sicuramente uno dell'FBI se non addirittura qualcosa di più.


----------



## franko1986 (6 Marzo 2013)

Delirio!


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2013)

Ecco, questa è una serie avvincente. Almeno fino ad ora


----------



## Ale (6 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è una serie avvincente. Almeno fino ad ora



ne vale la pena marie' ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)

Altra gran puntata...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



...anche se onestamente l'evasione di Joe me la sarei aspettata per il season finale  
Per quanto riguarda Roderick,che probabilmente è quello che ci mette i soldoni,almeno sappiamo per certo che è un uomo.
Probabilmente sarà un nuovo personaggio.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ne vale la pena marie' ?



Sì, per ora sì. E' fatta bene


----------



## Brain84 (7 Marzo 2013)

Sempre meglio questa serie. Spettacolare veramente


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2013)

E adesso sono pettini seri.......


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

Dalle recensioni che leggo su alcuni siti dei quali mi fido non sembra essere granchè... aspetto ancora un pò per decidere se guardarlo


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Dalle recensioni che leggo su alcuni siti dei quali mi fido non sembra essere granchè... aspetto ancora un pò per decidere se guardarlo



Lascia stare le recensioni e guardati almeno il pilot,al massimo perdi 40 minuti della tua vita


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lascia stare le recensioni e guardati almeno il pilot,al massimo perdi 40 minuti della tua vita



No di solito se inizio una serie la guardo almeno fino alla prima stagione  Quindi aspettare mi conviene per 2 motivi: se si conclude in maniera schifosa risparmio tempo, se invece risulta bello posso guardarmelo senza spettare settimane per i nuovi episodi. 

Cmq non mi baso solo sulle recensioni (anche se sono davvero ben fatte in siti come Serialmente) ma anche sui commenti dei vari spettatori e pure questi non mi sembrano molto positivi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> No di solito se inizio una serie la guardo almeno fino alla prima stagione  Quindi aspettare mi conviene per 2 motivi: se si conclude in maniera schifosa risparmio tempo, se invece risulta bello posso guardarmelo senza spettare settimane per i nuovi episodi.
> 
> Cmq non mi baso solo sulle recensioni (anche se sono davvero ben fatte in siti come Serialmente) ma anche sui commenti dei vari spettatori e pure questi non mi sembrano molto positivi...



Fidati solo dei critici di Milan World


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

In questo periodo aspettando Breaking Bad e Homeland sto seguendo serie come HIMYM, TVD, TopGear, Spartacus, Wilfred... quindi pensavo di aggiungere un'altra serie però più che a questa pensavo a Game Of Thrones che mi sembra carino oppure The Walking Dead anche se non mi ispira particolarmente


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Marzo 2013)

La remuntada ha sconvolto un po' tutti,nessuno ha ancora commentato la puntata 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine Roderick è uno sceriffetto sfigato,altro che pezzo grosso 
E poi quella casa è un troiaio,tra gay snuff movie improvvisati,sadomasochismo spinto e poligamia sembra un bordello


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata delirante.Il tema centrale era:dove si tromba???Emma che alla fine riesce a farsi Joe,la biondona Roderick,che è uno sceriffo di un piccolo paesino,ex allievo di Carrol all'università,autore di 2 delitti ai tempi delle prime stragi di Joe.Nel corso della puntata viene rapito e interrogato Weston,su dove fosse Claira,ma il ragazzo tiene botta e non fiata.Charlie,l'ex militare che aveva rapito Claire,si fa uccidere da Carroll,una sorta di premio per il suo idolo ed in tal modo pensa che verrà ricordato ed avrà avuto uno scopo nella vita.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Marzo 2013)

Puntata assurda talmente piena di colpi di scena vari e passaggi allucinanti


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ormai segano un personaggio ad episodio,tanto ne possono introdurre a piacimento


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Getta l'arma
E se mi rifiutassi?
Ti ucciderò
Ah ah, Ryan, non credo che lo far....


Ah ah ah! Che personaggio Hardy!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Marzo 2013)

Ogni puntata è ricca di colpi di scena.Grandissima puntata la 9.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Marzo 2013)

1x10



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Odio Claire.La ODIO.La gente si ammazza per tenerla al sicuro e lei si consegna 
P.S. La scena finale


----------



## cris (30 Marzo 2013)

comè? lo consigliate?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> comè? lo consigliate?



Per ora è sorprendente,ogni puntata rappresenta qualcosa di nuovo e soprattutto non è mai banale.Te la consiglio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2013)

1x11


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata senza troppi colpi di scena,ma comunque con risvolti importanti (Roderick sembra un po' scazzato).
Molto inquietante la sequenza nell'armeria...


----------



## Jaqen (10 Aprile 2013)

Forse la 1X12 è una delle puntate di serie TV più assurde di sempre.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la scena tra Ryan e Joe? Attraverso lo specchio, parla Ryan e c'è l'immagine a lato riflessa di Joe. Di una genialità assoluta


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2013)

1x12



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma quindi Ryan è come Joe,con la differenza che cerca la morte in maniera "legale"?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (10 Aprile 2013)

La sto seguendo ma credo sia davvero un pò troppo assurda...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2013)

L'ho quasi accantonato. Era partito bene, ma è diventato quasi una follia. Tutto molto forzato.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Aprile 2013)

Solo io credo sia una serie veramente splendida? Non ci vedo nulla di così forzato se devo essere sincero..stiamo parlando di decine di latitanti ricercati dagli interi stati uniti..più ci si avvicina al bersaglio, più è probabile incapparci sopratutto se questo bersaglio è un pazzo squilibrato con una cultura fuori dal comune.

La recitazione, la regia, la fotografia, le musiche, i dialoghi sono veramente fra i migliori che abbia visto in una serie tv per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 1x12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si,dovrebbe essere così,anche se alla fine uno cerca di evitarla e l'altro l'insegue,cercando di "cibarsi" di essa.Comunque finora la serie è stupenda,forse un pochino forzata per taluni aspetti,ma è tanta roba.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2013)

Nell'episodio 13 c'è un colpo di scena dietro l'altro!
Episodio davvero avvincente!


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nell'episodio 13 c'è un colpo di scena dietro l'altro!
> Episodio davvero avvincente!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vero.Tra il povero Roderick sgamato in due minuti,il ritrovamento di Joey (con annesso tradimento di Jacob),l'attacco di Claire ed il finale,davvero moltissima carne al fuoco.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Aprile 2013)

boh, fantastico.


----------



## Zago80 (19 Aprile 2013)

Ho iniziato a guardare la serie per esercitarmi nella comprensione della lingua (perchè era quella che aveva anche i sottotitoli in inglese) e devo dire che ne sono rimasto completamente rapito...
Adesso mi sono anche messo a leggere le storie di POE...


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

1x14


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma Joe per caso è Wolverine?Come fa ad andarsene tranquillamente in giro dopo due pugnalate all'addome? :muhahah
Adesso vediamo cosa ci propongono per il finale di stagione.Chiaramente sia Ryan che Joe sopravviveranno,e credo anche Claire.Vedo Mike messo maluccio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finalmente è morto Jacob, un uomo inutile: sempre dubbioso su cosa fare, con chi stare, è un assassino ma non vuole uccidere, è buono ma preferisce stare con una setta, si dichiara non gay ma tromba con un uomo... via, gola tagliata e tanti saluti.

Spero che la stessa fine faccia Emma, ma credo che la porteranno alla seconda stagione.

Per il finale mi piacerebbe un super colpo di scena conclusivo, un follower super nascosto che recita dall'inizio.. Claire, Mike, Parker... sarebbe eccezionale


----------



## Jaqen (26 Aprile 2013)

In risposta a toby 1X14



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



un super follower...toby ci avevo pensato anche io... Ma... Mike non penso possa esserlo, roderick l'ha quasi ammazzato... Debra nemmeno visto che è stata sepolta viva... Lo fosse claire sarebbe spaziale, tipo che adesso loro due si sono allontanati in barca apposta...sarebbe una figata. Potrebbe essere il nero che era stato pseudo pugnalato nell'occhio..quello del FBI...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (30 Aprile 2013)

Ho visto l'ultima.. non ho parole..


----------



## Brain84 (30 Aprile 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Ho visto l'ultima.. non ho parole..



Nemmeno io..Aspetterò la seconda stagione con ENROME trepidazione. Voto alla prima: 9 pienissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2013)

1x15


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata più di azione che di colpi di scena,sopratutto il finale,ma comunque bella.
Ah,Joe è sicuramente vivo,un classico di quando trovano solo pezzi del corpo ma non il cadavere intero


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



mi dispiace tantissimo per debra, ma qualcuno doveva morire.... ovviamente joe sarà ancora vivo.... speravo morisse emma, si starebbe meglio senza quel personaggio....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ryan sicuramente non morirà per la pugnalata,invece Claire mi sa che ci lascia.Joe ovviamente è vivo.Non m'è piaciuto comunque il finale,per nulla.



Qualcuno sa quando esce la seconda stagione???


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2013)

Non posso aspettare un anno per la seconda stagione


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa quando esce la seconda stagione???



E' ricominciata


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' ricominciata



Quando??? Su sky???


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quando??? Su sky???



In America, su Premium invece parte lunedì..su Sky non saprei.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In America, su Premium invece parte lunedì..su Sky non saprei.



Thanks


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Thanks



Su Fox Crime il 4 febbraio


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

Appena finisco sta sessione, riprendo a guardare le prime due puntate.
Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan sicuramente non morirà per la pugnalata,invece Claire mi sa che ci lascia.Joe ovviamente è vivo.Non m'è piaciuto comunque il finale,per nulla.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



C'hai preso in pieno


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] ancora devo vedere le primissime puntate. Non mi rovinare la festa.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Claire è morta sul serio?


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Yes, l'ha ammazzata la vicina di casa di Ryan


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> C'hai preso in pieno



Appena vista la prima puntata. Modestamente ho beccato in toto la situazione.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ho visto le prime 3 puntate.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dopo la prima puntata mi hanno dovuto operare perché sono rimasto a bocca aperta tutto il tempo, sconvolto. I 2 gemelli fanno impressione in quanto a dedizione.
Mi aspettavo purtroppo che la tipa avesse una double-face.... Ma non che fosse la madre dei gemelli.
Però non mi piace la scelta di fare troppe somiglianze con i personaggi della prima serie:
La nuova Debra mi sembra proprio come lei, anche se questa nuova capa non sembra così importante come la mia amata poliziotta 
I due gemelli con la ragazza francese mi ricordano troppo Emma Jacob e il latino americano riccio... Vedremo.


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ho visto le prime 3 puntate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La madre dei gemelli non mi convinceva dall'inizio e infatti si è rivelata subito.
Letteralmente folgorato da Mandy, che personaggio devoto ed inaspettato


----------



## Belfast Boy (20 Febbraio 2014)

Io l'ho seguito sinceramente entusiasta sin dalla prima puntata, vuoi per il cast, vuoi per le aspettative nella story-line. Debbo dire che vi ho trovato un climax inverso...ogni puntata perdevo pathos ed interesse, la sensazione è che ne sarebbe venuto di gran meglio un film che una serie con più puntate, spesso con la sensazione di "allungare il brodo".

P.S. visto tutto in lingua originale, quindi non posso dare nemmeno colpe ad eventuali doppiatori, è proprio la sceneggiatura che appare "annacquata"


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Ho recuperato la prima stagione.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono rimasto sorpreso tre volte dall'epilogo. Effettivamente mi era sembrato non degno della serie, era stato un pò troppo facile per Ryan ribaltare la situazione. E mi chiedevo dalla puntata 10 a cosa servisse quella sottospecie di meretrice. Mi aspettavo che l'avessero accantonata. Gran finale, è un pò l'emblema della serie.



Ah, non concepisco come fate a dire che Joe possa essere ancora vivo.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Io l'ho seguito sinceramente entusiasta sin dalla prima puntata, vuoi per il cast, vuoi per le aspettative nella story-line. Debbo dire che vi ho trovato un climax inverso...ogni puntata perdevo pathos ed interesse, la sensazione è che ne sarebbe venuto di gran meglio un film che una serie con più puntate, spesso con la sensazione di "allungare il brodo".
> 
> P.S. visto tutto in lingua originale, quindi non posso dare nemmeno colpe ad eventuali doppiatori, è proprio la sceneggiatura che appare "annacquata"



Concordo in toto, anche se continuerò a guardarla


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto, anche se continuerò a guardarla



Premettendo che non sono un appassionato del genere, all'inizio mi aveva preso ma non moltissimo. Secondo me la parte migliore è stata quella centrale. Poi alla fine le ultime sono state un pò forzate, o comunque almeno da parte mia meno coinvolgenti. Però nel complesso è stata una gran serie.


----------



## Frikez (7 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah, non concepisco come fate a dire che Joe possa essere ancora vivo.



Chissà


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chissà


----------



## Jaqen (10 Marzo 2014)

Ho visto la quarta ieri, sono indietro di qualcuna.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



sto iniziando comunque ad amare joe!


----------



## Jaqen (20 Marzo 2014)

STOP.
L'abbandono. Non ho più voglia di guardarla... Ora solo House of Cards per me


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2014)

Ma con la seconda stagione si chiude o si tira per le lunghe ?


----------

